# help with DIY Extending trestle table based on Thos Moser Edo



## maltovich (Aug 27, 2012)

Hi,

I love the design of the Thos Moser Edo table, and have been wanting to try to build one for myself. These are fixed length trestle tables, but I would like to build an extending table so it would fit better in our dining room when we're not hosting a crowd. Here are some views of the table that show the original construction. using a sketchup model from 3d warehouse:


















I'm sure building this will be a challenge on it's own, but I would really like to make it expand. I am looking for some advice on how to make this expand and still be strong and stable. I have seen plans for trestle tables that extend by pulling out supports from the ends and laying the extensions across these supports, but I would like to extend from the middle. The table is 38" x 71" I would like to add a 30" leaf to extend to 101".

Here's how I *think* I could do this:
The original design has a single longitudinal brace running along the center of the table. I would use 2 longitudinal braces using extension slides. these would attach the base to the table top and allow the top to slide open along it's length. it should look something like this:










The rest of the structure would basically stay the same. I have a bunch of questions about how feasible this would be:

1. Is the base big enough to expand this much?

2. In this configuration, the lateral braces under the top stay in a fixed position. they're also not attached to the table top. I was thinking that I could attach the top to the lateral braces using a bolt running in a longitudinal track. I would loosen the nut (wing nut or threaded knob) to extend or close the top, then tighten the nut when everything is in place. Would this work?

3. I'm not completely sure how I should approach the joinery of the legs to the base (supports on the floor). I am thinking of some kind of a shaped tenon sliding into a mating slot on the lateral base, but I m not sure how effective this would be. it would be a cross grain joint rather than long grain to long grain. Would this be an issue? Would some kind of mechanical connection be better?

4. Am I just way off track? Is this a bad idea altogether, or is there just a better way to approach what I'm trying to do?

Thanks for your thoughts and your help. I am sure there is stuff I'm leaving out, so please let me know if you have questions.
Mike


----------

